# Post your 3 gallon pot in full flower.



## drfting07 (Jun 10, 2015)

Edit: Post your girls in 3 gallon pots! i would think there will be plenty of people who can contribute. 

Thanks, Post Away!
D7


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2015)

The size of the pot does not really have that much bearing on the size of the plant.  That is strain related and dependent on how long you let them veg.  I have had smaller indicas that only got about 18" tall and I have had sat dominant strains that got big, like Satori.  It is still going to be the strain and the veg time, not the pot size, that determines the size of a flowering plant near harvest.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2015)

Are you talking indoor or out drft. I have some pic's of indoors somewhere, but have never used that small outdoor.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 10, 2015)

I completely understand that THG. Im looking for 8-12 week veg times. The idea here is to veg indoors and flower outdoors. Just want some pictures to go with the idea. Im going to veg in 1 gallon and flower in 3 gallon. It would be awesome to see your Satori's. I have some Im growing this year.

Rose this can be indoors or outdoors.

Just post a picture of the entire plant with pot, and include the strain, veg time and flower time.


----------



## vostok (Jun 18, 2015)

drfting07 said:


> Edit: Post your girls in 3 gallon pots! i would think there will be plenty of people who can contribute.
> 
> Thanks, Post Away!
> D7


the deal is...
*you show yours
then I show mine?*


----------

